# upper extremity basilic vein transposition



## lovetocode (Feb 24, 2010)

Can anyone assist with the correct CPT and anesthesia code for an upper extremity basilic vein transposition?  Patient also had a removal of a IJ PermCath due to malfunctioning as well as a new catheter tunneled and placed.  The removal and placement codes would be 36590 and 36561, but I am unsure about the transposition.


----------



## kmaher (Feb 24, 2010)

As long as it's open I found the CPT code of 36919 with anesthesia code of 01844.   I hope this helps.


----------



## hgolfos (Feb 24, 2010)

Did you mean 36819?  That's what I use.


----------



## kmaher (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry!  Yes I meant 36819!


----------



## lovetocode (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you so much.


----------

